# Puppy biting



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive been following all the guide lines to do with biting and im really really praising good behaviour ,but Buddy was just chewing my dining table leg so i shouted "Buddy no " he turned and ran at me jumped up and bit my arm (slight mark left)

So ive put him in his cage he isnt even whimpering so he knows he's done wrong ,did i do the right thing????


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh poor you Donna. These puppies do try their luck sometimes! From what I have read they only need to be put in their crate or another room for about five minutes and then released. If he does it again, then back he goes. I think as long as you are consistent he will get there. He's probably finding his feet now .......honeymoon period over!! Lol

Most puppies do this Donna. Rufus used to charge the length of the kitchen and sink his teeth into my leg! I've still got the holes in my dog walking jeans as evidence! They do grow out of it ...especially if you are consistent. 

Karen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks ive been waiting for advice ,its really upset me and scared me.Will let him out now hope he's carmed down,my arm really hurts.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I would be careful about using the crate as a place of punishment. Buddy should see his crate as a happy place that he wants to be (because its cosy, he gets treats in there etc) You might want to think about somewhere else you can give time out instead - maybe the porch, kitchen etc 
Can you shut the dining room door to keep him out for a while. He may forget all about the table leg in a few days time.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ours rooms are all open plan so its a bit hard ,i understand what you mean though thats why i was unsure,however after he bit me he keep going as if he wanted to have another go ,it just really scared me.
Ive let him out and he's just gone under the sofa in a sheepish manner.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

OUCH! I'm seeing a difference in Izzy over the last couple of days, like Karen said, I think they settle in, find their feet, and their confidence and just push the boundaries a bit. Sorry I can't offer any words of wisdom, but here's a :hug:, hope your arm feels better. I'm sure you'll have lots of sound advice from others to come


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Ali ,normal service has resumed !

Must say im so tired think this is worse then having a baby,hope all my hard work pays off when he's older.


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

I know how you feel! Still go through this occasionally with Waldo... and we have a small apartment and sometimes have to use the crate for punishment. Our trainer gave us this protocol: Say NO! and put them firmly in the crate and hold the door shut (don't lock it) until they settle down. Make them sit (if they know how!). Open the door and let them out. Repeat as needed! (ie if he lunges at me again, I say No and put him again) It's usually less than 30 seconds, and so far no more than 3 times and he gets it. Good Luck!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh Donna i feel your pain....literaly! Must say Pixie was a dream and the last couple of days she has been living upto her name! we have at last had a poo in the living room,wee on her bed and trying to bite the boys ankles made worse by them screaming and running away!!!!! apart from that all good,just really tired.
I have same problem with open planned rooms,but have a utility room i may put her in if she were to bite as maybe the crate would be seen to be a bad place I think its all normal though,as they are still young babies


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Buddy Boy .. what are you doing to your mummy .. be a good boy ..tut tut tut

Donna you sound like you are quite in control ... please don't worry he will get over this stage before you know it, and then the next issue will come, that’s dogs for you  ha ha ha. Lots of chew toys, pigs ears may be, and if you feel he is pushing his luck nothing wrong with popping him in the crate for a while, let you focus and take a breather so to speak xxx

Chin up Donna ... if will be fine promise...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone,must say i really didnt know puppies bite this much i really cant remember my mums dogs being this bad ?

At what age do they grow out of it?? must say he would be the perfect pet if it wasnt for the biting so not all bad !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

They will stop wanting to bite when those puppy teeth fall out and new ones come through.. this time can vary between each dog but the mouthing your hands etc will stop quite quickly and then the teething will be on toys, chews etc .. it has all stopped by about 5 months .... maybe before! What I am trying to say it is really hard to put an age on this as all puppies are different.

Oakley liked biting our hands, trouser legs and toys when he first came home... then puppy teeth fell out and he just chewed on bones, chews and toys but not destructive in the house.

Honey came to us a bit older but we still managed to see some of her puppy teeth fall out, I kept some on them ahhhh, she was not mouthing ie wanting to nip our hands etc, she just enjoyed biting on vet bed, chews and was over it all quite quickly.

This most probably doesn't help at all .. but we have all been through it and you do come out of the other side reasonably sane


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George mouths and chews alot, but we are just being firm with him and he's gettng the message. Tis hard work , but don't worry you and Buddy will get there


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Poor Donna, that must have been scary. However it sounds as though he has been pushing the boundaries with his biting, this is probably the first time you have been cross enough for him to be just a little bit scared of you for that brief moment, ( which is just right) it will have triggered his fight or flight at that moment, he chose fight then you took control with time out. Well done you. The fact that he is sheepish now is brilliant as he is showing you that he understands. He will lie low for a little while to check that you are not cross anymore and then he will be back to normal. Getting the nice to discipline balance with puppies is not always easy to learn but it sounds as though you're doing just fine. Stay consistent that's the key, he will stick to your rules if you make them clear.

Julia x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Donna

The only furniture Betty bites is the coffee table leg table(antique) but
it's hard to stop her. She play bites in the morning and when excitied
the more I do do the yelping/shouting./shocking technique the more exicted
she gets. Have tried the JD technique of holding her jaw shut until she wriggles for me to let go with a bit more success it's hard though because I know she is only playing and in a funny way I quite like it!!

I think i am too soft on her especailly after what she has been though recently.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Poor Donna, that must have been scary. However it sounds as though he has been pushing the boundaries with his biting, this is probably the first time you have been cross enough for him to be just a little bit scared of you for that brief moment, ( which is just right) it will have triggered his fight or flight at that moment, he chose fight then you took control with time out. Well done you. The fact that he is sheepish now is brilliant as he is showing you that he understands. He will lie low for a little while to check that you are not cross anymore and then he will be back to normal. Getting the nice to discipline balance with puppies is not always easy to learn but it sounds as though you're doing just fine. Stay consistent that's the key, he will stick to your rules if you make them clear.
> 
> Julia x


wonderful reassuring advice for all us new puppy owners, thanks


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

dont worry all puppies bite its perfectly natural behavior

Dr Ian Dunbar is a qualified vet, animal behaviourist and hes also one of the worlds most respected dog trainers.

Heres his free download on puppies and all that goes with them, like biting

http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Jenny ive been following his book,its really good Buddy can already sit on command and i also make him sit before his dinner and before he goes through the door after me.
Think i just didnt realise puppies bite this much (as most new owners i suppose)
He had a great day yesterday think he ran off loads of engery with the kids in the afternoon chasing the frizbe which was good.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that a lot of the difficult puppy behaviour improves once you are taking them for regular walks. If they get a good adventure to use up some of that hyper-excitement and you establish a daily routine, then they start to understand how the world works and settle down. I have found that Dylan has been quicker to learn "House Rules" and routines than any other breed I have owned. They'll all get there quicker than you realise!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Consistency is needed Donna ....... trust me Dexter is a lovely chap but has been a right little nipper - behind the child gate works a dream but needs to keep being done until they understand (i'm no expert but found this is a good punishment just for 5 mins & works for all the family - WELL IF YOU CAN CATCH THEM FIRST)!!!!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I think that a lot of the difficult puppy behaviour improves once you are taking them for regular walks. If they get a good adventure to use up some of that hyper-excitement and you establish a daily routine, then they start to understand how the world works and settle down. I have found that Dylan has been quicker to learn "House Rules" and routines than any other breed I have owned. They'll all get there quicker than you realise!


I agree Helen, as soon as we could take Dexter out he was much calmer & so was i!!!!!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Thanks Jenny ive been following his book,its really good Buddy can already sit on command and i also make him sit before his dinner and before he goes through the door after me.
> Think i just didnt realise puppies bite this much (as most new owners i suppose)
> He had a great day yesterday think he ran off loads of engery with the kids in the afternoon chasing the frizbe which was good.


Thats ok


----------

